

Is my Internet generation finally coming unstuck? - LukeB_UK
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/is-the-internet-generation-finally-coming-unstuck

======
api
It's a lot bigger than these little communities. The Internet in general is
supersaturated by cheap snark and other kinds of dumb, shallow, mean culture.

